
Ask HN: Web IDE to make 'live' code updates? - bikamonki
Typical scenario: run a web app with the console open, find a CSS bug, edit css right there and fix the problem. I&#x27;d also like to save the edited CSS right there. Seems like the round trip: copy new css&#x2F;paste&#x2F;save file&#x2F;hard refresh is an unnecessary extra step.
======
neoeldex
Chrome devtools, using 'add folder to workspace' and network mapping.

For entirely new rules, you can specify the file to which it should be saved.

This approach doesn't work very well with less/others

------
ivan_burazin
Have you tried Codeanywhere.com?

